# Table fun w/sk9s



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Just a little table training with them Lyda boys...2nd time on a table for Ruger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVbs_yt2Da0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Why the sit, why the table?


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Just starting to incorporate some OB into bite work- thus the sit, the table is just helping with targeting and making sure he bites a suit with as much passion as a sleeve. Been worked mostly on a sleeve only until now. 

They know better than I do about this part of training...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

cool video, thanks for sharing it...

although I must say I did think you were calling the dog "arse" for a minute there ...

which is fine if you were (i know you were not).. I occasionally work with a guy that tells his dog to "piss off!"


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> cool video, thanks for sharing it...
> 
> although I must say I did think you were calling the dog "arse" for a minute there ...
> 
> which is fine if you were (i know you were not).. I occasionally work with a guy that tells his dog to "piss off!"


I must admit I have called him that a time or 2 before!


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

I know a guy who calls his dog SOB all the time, lololol... 

I am also curious why the dog was on the table. From what I understand, it is used to build drive and bring out more aggression. It's not something seen much where I'm from. 


Regards


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

1. i think it's always wise to ask questions when anyone is working your dog using a tool you're not familiar with ... good trainers will be more than happy to explain and should have all the answers, especially the "whys" 

2. with that said i'm not familiar with a lot of the "newer" table techniques, but it does interest me and would like to learn more about the benefits

my "fwiw" probably irrelevant comments :

to me a "table" is :
- an elevated position from which a dog gets a different perspective and field of view
- a confined space where it can't move around so much
- a tether which restricts all movement even more
- shape of the table might also have an effect
- location of table ... ditto
- i would also want to compare the same drill both on and off the table to see if there was a difference in the dog's performance and how much effect the tool had
- closest thing to table training i've done is use them for restricting movement to get positions "tighter" and more easy to control ... and save my back while grooming 
- i have seen some older vids of it being used to build confidence, but not sure what effect the table itself had on the sessions...maybe an "elevated" dog gets more confidence being higher ??

i'm always interested to hear more about the benefits and/or cons of table training
...did see a table top without legs with a curved bottom that would be great for teaching balance, but that's a diff subject entirely 

and yes, the dog looked good on the table !


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

For both Rick and Tiago, I have never put a dog on the table before now so I do not know about a difference in techniques. I am sure different people have different uses. 

With my dog, I posted a few videos before on the ground and it is quite obvious I have a hard time holding him. In fact, he popped the pole off the table on his first session- that is why you can see a tether and me holding the leash. We prefer our decoy keep his face 

The table is also being used for building his confidence in biting the suit in a targeted area as full and hard as a sleeve. Bringing out more aggression or drive is not the intention, if you saw the other videos you can tell he's good in that department.

This may not be the intention of the decoy, but I found it easier to start bringing some OB together with the bite work so if needed I could give a correction without worrying I'd be drug across a field.

I have heard negative comments before about tables and I am sure there are both good and bad ways to use them. However, I've been training with these guys for years and I trust them. If I didn't I wouldn't bring my dog.

I am curious now about some of the other uses of the table and the effectiveness people have seen.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

What kind of OB are you introducing into the bitework?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> For both Rick and Tiago, I have never put a dog on the table before now so I do not know about a difference in techniques. I am sure different people have different uses.
> 
> With my dog, I posted a few videos before on the ground and it is quite obvious I have a hard time holding him. In fact, he popped the pole off the table on his first session- that is why you can see a tether and me holding the leash. We prefer our decoy keep his face
> 
> ...


 
I sense some defensiveness in your reply and would like to explain that I am not making this question to be an ass. I would just like to understand what your trainer was thinking when deciding your dog needed table training. 

Always like to get different perspectives. 


Thanks and hope you aren't offended by my curiosity.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tiago Fontes said:


> I sense some defensiveness in your reply and would like to explain that I am not making this question to be an ass. *I would just like to understand what your trainer was thinking when deciding your dog needed table training*.
> 
> Always like to get different perspectives.
> 
> ...


Tiago, 

No offense meant here either, you know this, hopefully. 

But I notice that in many discussions on tables, someone says something very similar, implying that the dogs somehow "needs" table training, and that often also leaves a bad taste in my mouth, it almost implies that the table is some sort of "last resort" or a method that is only used "if needed", or that it is actually NEEDED for some reason.

It then becomes some back and forth about how the table is not needed, and everything that can be done on a table can be done on the ground, which implies (without being said) that using a table is somehow a bad thing, or a thing for lazy people...and then it is almost like a person using a table has to defend the use of the table.

People that use tables, use them because they like to use them, and often it makes some things easier for them, tables are not needed.

In this case (I am not an expert) it appears to me, that the table is being used as a method to introduce the suit and to aid in the targeting, it does not appear that the dog "needed" a table to be used, but that the table was used because they like to use the table.

kinda like Ecollars, some people use them becuase they like them, and it makes things easier and more efficient for them, although with most dogs, ecollars are not "needed".


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Alright, thanks for the explanation. 

As far as my question, it was not made so that Sally had to defend her training philosophy. It was just my curiosity and wanting to understand the reasoning behind it. 


Regards


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Alright, thanks for the explanation.
> 
> As far as my question, it was not made so that Sally had to defend her training philosophy. It was just my curiosity and wanting to understand the reasoning behind it.
> 
> Regards


There are a few threads on here that involve table discussion, and many others on other boards, and almost invariably they degrade into "why is a table needed" instead of why is a table used...just really bugs me, nothing personal, at all, not even saying that is how you meant it...it just usually goes that way...

I could be 100% wrong with this particular session, but I do think in this case (a dog that has not had much table work, or much suit work). The use of the table will add a slight increase of stress, (environmental) due to the elevation and restraint, which although might not have been the reason for its use as Sally says, in my experience it does add some intensity to the strikes and bites, which can make the dog take the suit (new thing to bite) more intensely, and grip a little harder, than he might without the use of the table, it can like you said, add intensity through environmental methods, as opposed to the decoy himself having to use techniques to get more intensity, that little bit of stress comes from environment instead of the decoy. 

It also keeps the dog contained to a smaller area, keeps him under physical control, and at a good height to introduce that target area, in a controlled manner, more easily, especially if the handler cannot hold the dog.

again, I know that what you were saying was not meant in the way I took it...just almost all table training discussions seem to go down a very predictable path...

I know of at least 7 people that post here that have used tables, and many people just do not bother to try to talk about it anymore, mostly due to the anti-table input that ensues...


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Whoa! Ok, the clear up some thoughts...
Meng- just OB in general...like sitting, waiting for the command to go nuts, and realizing I control the outs. We have never implemented that and only built drive and confidence until now. It's time to start putting it all together.

Tiago- I did not at all mean to come across as defensive, so sorry if I did. I am no expert in this area, but I think Joby did explain it pretty well- all about introducing and targeting with the suit. Plus it does help me hold him while he is near level with the decoys face and chest. 

I never used a table before in training, but have seen it many times. We also do ground work, and when talking to the decoy and training director about exposing the dog to more, adding some pressure, and moving to a suit we all decided to put him on the table and then move to the ground. There was no pressure really put on the dog yet on a table (only been on twice). He always ends a session on the ground. 

Like Joby said, there are lots of opinions and probably other uses for the table...since I have never used it until now and want to learn more- all input is welcome. Hope that didn't sound defensive! I only stated I trusted our trainers to ward off any thoughts I just let anybody do whatever to my dog


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I would say to anyone getting a new dog make sure to get sumthin you can hold onto well within yr physical ability in a worse case scenario.

I see a lot of lighter built women that just have to get a super powerful large high drive dog and amp the shit out of its drives resulting in heck of a lot of over training just so they can stay in control. 

all this so the handler can have their bit of fun.

This post is NOT aimed at the OP, it is inspired by some comments on the thread.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Joby- I just saw your 2nd post and seems you know just why we used it! I had no idea prior table talk fueled some fire...guess I shoul look at some old threads and read up. I just like video for feedback and also so I can see what I need to change.

Peter- glad you cleared that up! My other GSD made this one look like a peanut and I could hold him. This guy just likes to bounce, plus I am older and his drives are more intense. Never would turn him on if I thought he'd get away from me and get an unintended target! Also why it's time to put the OB into bite training.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Sometimes its not what thehandler does that switches the dog on in a second.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Sometimes its not what thehandler does that switches the dog on in a second.


Absolutely, but by now he knows body language and I can read his. He is social and is able to get petted by the decoy after training. Personally I want a dog that I can compete or trial with, and yet take out in public.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Sometimes its not what thehandler does that switches the dog on in a second.


Pete,

I have owned dogs that almost no one, man or woman, could control if relying on physical restraint only, if they were on grass and decided to "go", and allowed to.

Dogs that wrecked cables and springs that were rated at 1200 lbs and more, like they were made out of plastic..

I never had any real problems controlling them, as they were trained well.

It doesnt appear that Sally's dog is going to be a menace to society to me, she seems experienced in handling dogs, and has good trainers


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Why you bringing Sally into this, my comments had nothing to do with Sally.

My story, i'm sticking to it.

Joby if you have yr own doubts about Sally as handler just say it man.



Lol.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Why you bringing Sally into this, my comments had nothing to do with Sally.
> 
> My story, i'm sticking to it.
> 
> ...


oops reread it. sorry... I did not catch the disclaimer..

I do agree that some people should not have dogs that are stronger than them..


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Glad this thread lightened up! 

I had no idea that tables brought up some pretty intense feelings, but I wouldn't since I have never witnessed the things that rightfully make it look bad.

I read the other thread and was pm'd some links about using the table. It's sad that some people would use a training aid in a cruel way. Same goes with anything we use like a prong or e-collar.

I have never seen, nor would I associate with any training methods that would evoke such panic in a dog or even worse. Now I get why this is a touchy subject.

I hope it was obvious we are not using the table for anything inappropriate and my dog was not terrified- he actually was having a good time.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

To be honest at first i thought you were trolling for a réaction.


All good.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Not my style. Far from a troll. 

I'm too new to this board, and regardless wouldn't knowingly start a fire over anything, especially something I admit to having near zero experience with


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Noone here stoops so low as to start bogus threads to get a reaction, never happen.............. :—)


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Noone here stoops so low as to start bogus threads to get a reaction, never happen.............. :—)


I needed a good laugh


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

If you think thats funny perhaps you should use the search tool and look at my research paper into the ds breed........outta here.

Or Tims coverage of EXTREME dogs, lols there.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

I can only imagine...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I've been having fun reading this.

Sally you are right on target. You're holding your own and girl bless your heart. Thanks Joby for the kind words.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I've been having fun reading this.
> 
> Sally you are right on target. You're holding your own and girl bless your heart. Thanks Joby for the kind words.


Glad you have been entertained, and I hope you are not surprised 

See you tomorrow!

...and Touché to what Joby said earlier


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jerry, I think you have a keeper on your team/club! ;-)


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Bob Scott said:


> Jerry, I think you have a keeper on your team/club! ;-)


He can't get rid of me....I've been tagging along so long now it just wouldn't be right! :0


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm thinking you "tagged along" with the right folks. :grin:


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Absolutely


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Now stop, you gonna make me cry.LOL No, really thanks Bob.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

don't cry Jerry.... lol
but really glad you jumped in Jerry and glad we're all happy and no longer defensive etc etc 

back to table training for a second 
as i wrote, i'm also interested in learning more...
i also posted some opinions and figured they might get some disagreement amongst the members here 

anyway....
regarding using it for targeting in Sally's clip ... i see the table elevation as "basically" making it easier to place the dog on a upper portion of a suit rather than have it jump up to grip high while it is on the ground ... is that a valid assumption or is there more to it ?
(without a comparison with the dog both "up" and "down" i can't tell) 

I also see the benefit of confidence building on a table ONLY if the decoy/helper is very carefully watching the dog's reactions, has great timing and allowing the dog to move them, not vice versa ... would that also be correct ?

what i do not get at all is how and when one would make the decision as to when to use it and when not to, since i can see this same work being done effectively from a tie out with the dog on the ground (lots of ways to do this)

any advice based on your table experience much appreciated !

p.s. .... you might wanna get the top patched up


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Rick I'll try to answer your questions, may even ask you some:

YOU SAID: regarding using it for targeting in Sally's clip ... i see the table elevation as "basically" making it easier to place the dog on a upper portion of a suit rather than have it jump up to grip high while it is on the ground ... is that a valid assumption or is there more to it ?
(without a comparison with the dog both "up" and "down" i can't tell) 

Jay the decoy is over 6 ft. On the table the dog is closer to the target. When a dog bites high the decoy has to get his 4 feet back on the ground and resist by pulling away from the dog. On the ground the decoy will have to bend over or get on his knees. By him bending over he will put a lot of strain on his back. If he gets on his knees then the decoy will loose strength or power to work the dog. Having the dog elevated eliminates all of those problems. 

YOU SAID: I also see the benefit of confidence building on a table ONLY if the decoy/helper is very carefully watching the dog's reactions, has great timing and allowing the dog to move them, not vice versa ... would that also be correct ?

This is correct

YOU SAID: what i do not get at all is how and when one would make the decision as to when to use it and when not to, since i can see this same work being done effectively from a tie out with the dog on the ground (lots of ways to do this)

The same work could be done on the ground BUT I'll say the same here as I did in your first question. Also the dog must be mature enough before you put him on a table it too is an environmental thing. The same as a dog that had issues with slick floors. NEVER would you drag him back and forth thinking this would make that behavior go away. That would only make things worse. The dog must have the confidence before he is put up there and don't think that putting him up there will build confidence. That is the wrong assumption.

Yeah, it's time for another suit top. LOL

I hope this helps


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

rick smith said:


> anyway....
> regarding using it for targeting in Sally's clip ... i see the table elevation as "basically" making it easier to place the dog on a upper portion of a suit rather than have it jump up to grip high while it is on the ground ... is that a valid assumption or is there more to it ?
> (without a comparison with the dog both "up" and "down" i can't tell)


I posted a video in the video gallery a couple of weeks ago of all ground work if you really want to compare. If I can figure out how to link on my phone I will...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

rick smith said:


> regarding using it for targeting in Sally's clip ... i see the table elevation as "basically" making it easier to place the dog on a upper portion of a suit rather than have it jump up to grip high while it is on the ground ... is that a valid assumption or is there more to it ?
> (without a comparison with the dog both "up" and "down" i can't tell)


I have seen a table being abused. Not pretty at all. But we had an application for it last night, pretty much just as you describe. My dog has been a leg dog pretty much exclusively for nearly a year, but to show him he can still go bicep if that's the target that presented itself, I put him up on one of those big wooden electrical wire spools and did it about the same as Jay working Sally's dog. It was good for environmental work too cause it was just a touch wobbly. He still prefers legs though. :smile:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Good job Maren.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks, Jerry. As basically an elevated back tie, it has its applications. What I cannot stand is abusive "training" methods to get an ill suited dog to make the dog "more real." That's not cool...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I think Rick meant the table top  not the suit top, that post looks a little iffy ...

I would also say it is easier to target the dog exactly where you want him, on those higher targets. He is not jumping up, which does give him the ability to go somewhere other than where you want him.

On the table you can basically put the target square in the dogs face.
That can be done without a table as well, if the handler places the dog onto the target via his collar.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Sally I can't believe you posted that vid, look what you have started. LOL Seriously though, our table is in need of a face lift AND a new pole which will happen next week when I am off work. With a dog and handler at this stage in the game, I prefer to put them on the table, #1 it takes out human error of allowing the dog to bite when and where it shouldn't and #2 you can put the dog exactly where you want them. At this point nothing else matters, the ultimate goal is to teach the target you want ( I like a chest to arm pit biting dog, but thats just me, they're fun to catch :razz When the dog is ready flip the top around and take him off the table. Nothing like working with a creature of habit :-D


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

After the table is fixed and more safe I'll have to throw some dogs up there and make some vids to show the positives of it and what it can be used for. And Ill make sure its at the beginning of our training day, it was at the end of the day and I was about shot in Sallys vid.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

jay lyda said:


> After the table is fixed and more safe I'll have to throw some dogs up there and make some vids to show the positives of it and what it can be used for. And Ill make sure its at the beginning of our training day, it was at the end of the day and I was about shot in Sallys vid.


Cool cant wait for videos, watched a table video of a gsd in a wharehouse they were working its confadence and promoting it bark more..


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jay lyda said:


> Sally I can't believe you posted that vid, look what you have started. LOL Seriously though, our table is in need of a face lift AND a new pole which will happen next week when I am off work. With a dog and handler at this stage in the game, I prefer to put them on the table, #1 it takes out human error of allowing the dog to bite when and where it shouldn't and #2 you can put the dog exactly where you want them. At this point nothing else matters, the ultimate goal is to teach the target you want ( I like a chest to arm pit biting dog, but thats just me, they're fun to catch :razz When the dog is ready flip the top around and take him off the table. Nothing like working with a creature of habit :-D


dont make her stop posting vids ... I like to watch them.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Lol ok then. Yeah Joby, I think we can get along pretty good, I saw a post you wrote about you liking to turn a wrench or two. I hear ya, I'm always in to something.:-D


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jay lyda said:


> Lol ok then. Yeah Joby, I think we can get along pretty good, I saw a post you wrote about you liking to turn a wrench or two. I hear ya, I'm always in to something.:-D


I noticed the post, but wasn't gonna say anything, then Rick did...

I scared off one person from posting vids of our training, for posting some less than flattering videos. that I had no idea were gonna make it on youtube.,, ripped up sleeve, using fence for barking, some in the snow, where my fatass fell down...., wish I didnt do that...it is what it is...


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Jay- I hope you know I had no clue the sh*! storm that video would start. I think all can agree there is nothing negative happening to my dog, as if I would let that happen anyway. But no one here knows me...

Hope your arm is ok lol! 

Ps- hope I'm not in trouble : )


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

I found the site i was talking about a gsd being table trained www.sportwaffenk9.com it has good info. \\/


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That's a defense table.( Taller and square ) The table we use is a round table and the two are used two different ways.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh I was just playing Sally :-D No I dont care you posted that vid. Im just glad no one has any of me falling on my ass like Joby


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Or like me last Saturday and all I was doing was trying to hold my pup , Rogue.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah, now that was funny haha, need to get you some cleats


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

I know Jay! I just can't believe this short little clip has started 3 or 4 other threads on blah, blah, blah. 

I do think the debating has more to do with the wrong way to use things like the table, and not much at all to do with me or our training. 

Jerry, maybe we should all go cleat shopping one of these days!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Sally yr a bad person, you have bought shame to Sk9S and dragged Jerry's good name through the e—mud. I sentence you to 1 year of supplying free BBQ and beer hand served to Jerry as compensation.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Furthermore i demand a free burger sent express post to me for the mental anguish you caused.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm game if catering is fine- I can only make cereal on my own!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> I'm game if catering is fine- I can only make cereal on my own!



How u gonna keep a good man interested if dont cook good!!!


JK


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> How u gonna keep a good man interested if dont cook good!!!
> 
> 
> JK


Get a guy that cooks haha i use to be a grill cook ,breakfist cook,linecook i still hate my boss.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda;344368
Yeah said:


> May be time for a new table top too?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Kenneth im trying to help her life skills.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> How u gonna keep a good man interested if dont cook good!!!
> 
> 
> JK


I am more concerned about me sticking around! I can cook, I just hate to do it! A good man is interested in way more than a meal! Lol!


Oh- and I think that table is getting remodeled very soon


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Not at my age.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> I am more concerned about me sticking around! I can cook, I just hate to do it! A good man is interested in way more than a meal! Lol!


Hell, yeah they are!! Throw in an interest in the outdoors, guns, cars, boats/ATVs, and blowing shit up and I'd call that winner LOL


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Right on!!!!! Fun men are way cooler than hungry men 

Peter, I have no clue your age range - but from my experiences men are relatively the same from between 15 and 55!!! Lol!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*"55"  *Good heavens! I didn't know I've been dead for near 12 years now! _*!!!DAMN!!!*_](*,)](*,)](*,) :wink:


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Bob Scott said:


> *"55"  *Good heavens! I didn't know I've been dead for near 12 years now! _*!!!DAMN!!!*_](*,)](*,)](*,) :wink:


No! That's not what I meant- I was referring to what's important to them and the maturity level! Of course I know ALL are not this way- just my experience with Disgusta, I mean Augusta fellas.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, I guess that makes me hard to categorize then cause I still haven't figured out what I want to be when I grow up.  ;-)


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Sally and now you've hurt Bob, who are you and what is yr beef.










Jk


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Lighly salted with black pepper haha


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Sally and now you've hurt Bob, who are you and what is yr beef.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dern near ready to cry...............:-k Well......:-k..Prolly not! :-D:-D:-D
If some of the folks on this forum don't hurt my feelings then a nice young lady (that I've met) sure ain't gonna do it. :lol: :wink: :razz:


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Bob- nothing wrong with that! I try real hard not take life so seriously that I'm always a "grown up"!

Peter- I just have a mean streak that was newly discovered 

Kenneth- I'm all about Dales seasoning, it's all I ever need on a good slab o' meat!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> Peter- I just have a mean streak that was newly discovered


Mind if I trade my naughty streak for your mean one just for little bit? I promise I'll give it right back when I'm done with it.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Nicole Stark said:


> Mind if I trade my naughty streak for your mean one just for little bit? I promise I'll give it right back when I'm done with it.


Fine with me, but I seem to have both! I was naughty way before mean Lol! I prefer to call it fun instead of naughty! \\/


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Mind if I trade my naughty streak for your mean one just for little bit? I promise I'll give it right back when I'm done with it.


all this talk about seasoning and slabs of meat at first I thought this said you wanted to trade your naughty steak


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Joby- now that was funny! Maybe it needs a correction 

I couldn't resist! Lol


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Sally glad you are finding yr true self, soon as yr mature enough im sure we can assist developing yr mean streak to its full potential.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> Fine with me, but I seem to have both! I was naughty way before mean Lol! I prefer to call it fun instead of naughty! \\/


I have both fun and naughty streaks. Sometimes they get together and cause trouble for me. :-$ Fun is driving fast, naughty is doing a burn out in a retirement community after being told to slow down.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> all this talk about seasoning and slabs of meat at first I thought this said you wanted to trade your naughty steak


Hmmm and what did you envision this naughty steak to be?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> Hmmm and what did you envision this naughty steak to be?


Keep it family entertainment guys, mods get over here right quick.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Keep it family entertainment guys, mods get over here right quick.


Wanna bet?


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Nicole Stark said:


> I have both fun and naughty streaks. Sometimes they get together and cause trouble for me. :-$ Fun is driving fast, naughty is doing a burn out in a retirement community after being told to slow down.



Oh but the burn outs are fun too! Especially with the right music cranking out of the car 


Peter- if my mean steak, I mean streak develops any further it may become just plain beastly....I have to keep my amiable side around too


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Hmmm and what did you envision this naughty steak to be?


no visual came...just had to re-read the last few posts to re-assess the flow of the conversation.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> no visual came...just had to re-read the last few posts to re-assess the flow of the conversation.


Ha ha I'm just messin' with ya. And to think where Pete must have been going with that.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> Oh but the burn outs are fun too! Especially with the right music cranking out of the car


Talk about a mean streaks and burn outs... there's no way you'd hear anything but motor and tires from that monster that's sitting in my garage. It's a little bit angry \\/ when your foot gets in it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vQQVkRzwrg


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Nicole Stark said:


> Talk about a mean streaks and burn outs... there's no way you'd hear anything but motor and tires from that monster that's sitting in my garage. It's a little bit angry \\/ when your foot gets in it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vQQVkRzwrg


Wow! Nice ride! Reminds me of an ex's 68 camaro, candy apple red with racing stripes, flow masters, something called a gear drive I think that made that winding sound, and it was fast! You may know- cams, intakes, big blocks and all that jazz. I am not really into cars or know much about them, but I like the speed. I miss his car, and his Ducati! Poor guy :-D


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> Wow! Nice ride! Reminds me of an ex's 68 camaro, candy apple red with racing stripes, flow masters, something called a gear drive I think that made that winding sound, and it was fast! You may know- cams, intakes, big blocks and all that jazz. I am not really into cars or know much about them, but I like the speed. I miss his car, and his Ducati! Poor guy :-D


I know a little bit about cars. I'll take lines over a motor any day, doesn't have to be all about speed but the lope of a fat cam does make me smile a bit. I saw an Edsel Bermuda about 2 months ago that I still think about. I've got a photo of the grill from that car as my desktop image. Then the other day I saw this Buick with gorgeous grill work and lines. It was so lovely I had to take a picture of it. This isn't the picture I took but it's of the same model that I saw. 

Damn that's HOT.

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=58+b...=190&start=0&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:0,i:111


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Sally seriously, dunno about yr mean streak or whatever but i think yr a responsible and fun young lady. You got my vote, the women folk here are generally level headed, strong assertive and fun types. Its great.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Well, thanks- I think! 
I left my sarcasm detector at work- lol


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Posts that start or end with the word seriously are usually just that, 



Anyhoo enuff of all that, back to the shit storm.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Gotcha. I think the storm moved to other threads about tables, or corrections, or if dogs even are linked to wolves....that will teach me to post a video. Not.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I might have to start me a thread on starving a dog and social isolation to build drive if things get too quiet.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> Gotcha. I think the storm moved to other threads about tables, or corrections, or if dogs even are linked to wolves....that will teach me to post a video. Not.


Sally. post any video you want to..
I personally enjoy watching ANY dog video.

It is not your posting of the video that sparked the "discussions" it is the post that come about after the video is viewed..

there was a snowball effect here, happens sometimes...

table video

questions and statements about table.

posting of article about table work

posting about crutches

posting about colllars, corrections...

point is it is not your fault...

take me for example, I have certain opinions and views...I usually like to post about them, when the opportunity arises.. to spark debate and discussion.. that is why some of us are here....not only to pat people on the back, or just agree with eachother...


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> Sally. post any video you want to..
> I personally enjoy watching ANY dog video.
> 
> It is not your posting of the video that sparked the "discussions" it is the post that come about after the video is viewed..
> ...


Thanks Joby, I like video also. Not sure if you saw my "Not", but I wasn't serious about not posting anything. I take absolutely nothing on this forum as a personal attack or shame on me for whatever.

I actually enjoy the different views and methods of training. I also like reading a good debate for some reason :wink:


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Excellent attitude. 

I enjoy watching your videos. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Guys , get real. Ya'll don't care anything about watching those videos. You just like to watch Sally in those videos. You CAN'T fool me. LOL


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh no you didn't! Not my favorite look in a dog training video! Lol


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Sally, i for one respect you for your mind.


:—)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've met Sally in person. 
MORE VIDEO! :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Officially embarrassed! :\


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

after all the naughty talking, I went back and looked for Sally in the vid, to be honest I did not even look at her the other times I watched it...

PM me your addy, I would like to send you a new training outfit in the mail, and give you and a schematic for camera placement during training


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> after all the naughty talking, I went back and looked for Sally in the vid, to be honest I did not even look at her the other times I watched it...
> 
> PM me your addy, I would like to send you a new training outfit in the mail, and give you and a schematic for camera placement during training



I think I will hire a handler for any video now. I really resemble jaba-the-hut.
Plus, I never thought about a training outfit for aesthetics.....you know, comfort, being taken seriously, and not minding dog spit, mud, or tears. 

I think I will start a women's sport dog club. I wonder who would decoy?

Lol! :0


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> I think I will hire a handler for any video now. I really resemble jaba-the-hut.
> Plus, I never thought about a training outfit for aesthetics.....you know, comfort, being taken seriously, and not minding dog spit, mud, or tears.
> 
> I think I will start a women's sport dog club. I wonder who would decoy?
> ...


On facebook there was a group of dogsport ladies that were gonna do a girls of dogsport calendar


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> On facebook there was a group of dogsport ladies that were gonna do a girls of dogsport calendar


That would be cool. Heck, I'd even buy one for gifting the guys. 

I actually had a similar idea for a friends rescue group. We got shot down because "that may look bad to the general dog-people population". I just thought it could feed and vaccinate a lot of dogs in need.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Its all about the training of dogs nuthin else. 

could i suggest you get camera tips and prefered training attire advice from that german chick with the mal, boys will know who im talkin about.

Actually no dont, too weird.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Its all about the training of dogs nuthin else.
> 
> could i suggest you get camera tips and prefered training attire advice from that german chick with the mal, boys will know who im talkin about.
> 
> Actually no dont, too weird.


the one in the miniskirt? the pervs here scared her off right quick..or was it all the people accusing her of lying about her training,,,cant remember..

I bet if I looked back, Thomas probably did it...


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

She wore a skirt?? i only saw a very obedient mal??? But if you say she had a skirt then she did.

Link?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I really liked that dog.. too bad she doesnt post anymore 

Youtube account..

http://www.youtube.com/user/bellyeudogs?feature=watch


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

I finaly watched the video and dont know whats all this comotion is about, its just a gsd on a table being trained. No harsh corrections or anything. sally your doing a great job keep it up.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> I really liked that dog.. too bad she doesnt post anymore
> 
> Youtube account..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/bellyeudogs?feature=watch


Yeah nice dog, wonder if he was table trained?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> the one in the miniskirt? the pervs here scared her off right quick..or was it all the people accusing her of lying about her training,,,cant remember..
> 
> I bet if I looked back, Thomas probably did it...



Not me. I had the utmost respect for her training and her fashion sense. Must have been one of those Aussie Pervs or Jeff O ? ;-)


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Thomas you are so full of shit, funny, but full of shit toy boy.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

kenneth roth said:


> I finaly watched the video and dont know whats all this comotion is about, its just a gsd on a table being trained. No harsh corrections or anything. sally your doing a great job keep it up.


Thanks Kenneth!


----------

